

Sherpa lets you send money via PayPal with just the sound of your voice - zengr
https://www.thepaypalblog.com/2012/10/sherpa-lets-you-send-money-via-paypal-with-just-the-sound-of-your-voice/

======
politician
"My voice is my passport." I suppose that since many companies want to equate
possesion of a mobile device with identity these days, this particular feature
is actually a security enhancement!

